# An amusing way to waste time



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

click here it takes a little time to load, but it's an award winning site


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I ain't got a mouse with a scroll wheel, so it wont let me play :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: 

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't have you down as a Luddite Alan


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

can't play either another luddite i am affraid


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's worth getting one as it exercises the middle finger :wink: :wink:


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

that gets enough use from telling car drivers they are in the wrong on my why home from work on the bike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know just what you mean, metal box = no brain, 2 wheels = be alert


----------

